
Chinese schools are using ‘smart uniforms’ to track their students’ locations - lnguyen
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/28/18159042/chinese-schools-smart-uniforms-track-student-location
======
A2017U1
In Australia we simply track every single students mobile phone location by
law and store it for years, a far more efficient way towards Orwellian
dystopia.

~~~
omeid2
Source please?

